# Imprimer un pdf A3



## Nazodka (13 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour a tous, j'ai une petite question...
j'aimerais lancer une impression A3 en pdf. Sauf que  je n'y arrive pas !
Pourquoi? Car la seule imprimante de mon ordi est une imprimante A4. Je n'ai donc pour seul choix le format A4 , et les plus petits ( A5 et a A6).
Que ce soit sur indesign, sur autocad, j'ai ce probleme  récurrent, et devenant énervant !

en attente de votre aide, 

Merci.


----------



## edd72 (13 Juillet 2011)

Bizarre..; Et les gens qui n'ont pas d'imprimante?


----------



## Fìx (13 Juillet 2011)

Tu as une imprimante A4 et tu voudrais qu'elle t'imprime un A3.... en A3? :mouais:


----------



## edd72 (13 Juillet 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Tu as une imprimante A4 et tu voudrais qu'elle t'imprime un A3.... en A3? :mouais:



En fait si j'ai bien compris (sinon ça n'a aucun sens), il ne veut rien imprimer mais créer un PDF A3.


----------



## Fìx (13 Juillet 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> En fait si j'ai bien compris (sinon ça n'a aucun sens), il ne veut rien imprimer mais créer un PDF A3.



Bah moi j'lis ça : 



Nazodka a dit:


> j'aimerais lancer une impression A3 en pdf [...] la seule imprimante de mon ordi est une imprimante A4.



Et ça n'a aucun sens, je te confirme!


----------



## Arlequin (13 Juillet 2011)

à mon sens la question serait: 

"comment imprimer un a3 en deux a4 ?"

mais sans précision de notre ami, on risque de tourner en rond

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h40 ----------




edd72 a dit:


> En fait si j'ai bien compris (sinon ça n'a aucun sens), il ne veut rien imprimer mais créer un PDF A3.



possible, mais inutile, je peux me tromper mais il me semble qu'un pdf n'a pas à proprement parler de taille (en cm) ! c'est lors de l'impression papier que le logiciel va adapter le document à la taille d'impression désirée, non ?


----------



## Nazodka (13 Juillet 2011)

Oui pardon ! j'ai très mal exprimé mon attente !
je voudrais créer un A3 en format PDF, sans sortie papier, et non ce n'est pas inutile, c'est necessaire pour obtenir un echelle correcte d'un plan^^

( Et quand je parlais d'impression je voulais dire "impression virtuelle" comme Pdf Creator sur les PC)


----------



## Fìx (13 Juillet 2011)

Ok ok......


Bon bah c'est simple...


Sur Indesign, tu crées un document A3 (420x297) et tu exportes en PDF (cmd+E). Pas besoin d'imprimante virtuelle...


----------



## Nazodka (13 Juillet 2011)

Et sur Autocad?:/
Le soucis étant que ma mise en page lors de la présentation est nécessairement lié aux imprimantes installées sur mon ordi. Existe-t-il un moyen de créer une imprimante virtuelle proposant un format A3, que je puisse faire un pdf A3?


----------



## Arlequin (13 Juillet 2011)

Nazodka a dit:


> Oui pardon ! j'ai très mal exprimé mon attente !
> je voudrais créer un A3 en format PDF, sans sortie papier, et non ce n'est pas inutile, c'est necessaire pour obtenir un echelle correcte d'un plan^^
> 
> ( Et quand je parlais d'impression je voulais dire "impression virtuelle" comme Pdf Creator sur les PC)



ce que je voulais dire, c'est que ce n'est pas à la création du pdf que tu définis tes mesures, mais à la création de ton document 

ensuite tu fais imprimer > et là où cela diffère de windows, c'est que "l'imprimante pdf" ne se trouve pas dans la liste des imprimantes mais en bas à gauche de la fenêtre d'impression 

et ensuite, lors de l'impression papier, si tu te plantes ou si tu imprimes en A4, ton échelle ne ressemblera plus à rien


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2011)

Nazodka a dit:


> Et sur Autocad?:/
> Le soucis étant que ma mise en page lors de la présentation est nécessairement lié aux imprimantes installées sur mon ordi. Existe-t-il un moyen de créer une imprimante virtuelle proposant un format A3, que je puisse faire un pdf A3?


 

Et ton imprimante ne te permet pas de créer de format de papier personnalisé?

Si oui, il te suffit de créer un format A3, non?


----------



## Nazodka (13 Juillet 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> ce que je voulais dire, c'est que ce n'est pas à la création du pdf que tu définis tes mesures, mais à la création de ton document


Le soucis étant que pour la création du document, il fait reference a une futur imprimante. Et j'ai besoin d'une imprimante virtuelle A3:/


----------



## Arlequin (13 Juillet 2011)

Nazodka a dit:


> Le soucis étant que pour la création du document, il fait reference a une futur imprimante. Et j'ai besoin d'une imprimante virtuelle A3:/



ah

bon

ne connaissant pas autocad, je laisse la main alors :rose:


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2011)

Nazodka a dit:


> Le soucis étant que pour la création du document, il fait reference a une futur imprimante. Et j'ai besoin d'une imprimante virtuelle A3:/


  et mon idée ne fonctionne pas?


----------



## Nazodka (13 Juillet 2011)

Oui ! merci bien ! C'est curieux, j'ai du reglé la format personnalisé sur un .doc pour qu'il me l'enregistre car sur Autocad, il ne me laissait pas le droit ! enfin bon, maintenant c'est bon, j'vous remercie !


----------



## Fìx (13 Juillet 2011)

Nazodka a dit:


> Oui ! merci bien ! C'est curieux, j'ai du reglé la format personnalisé sur un .doc pour qu'il me l'enregistre car sur Autocad, il ne me laissait pas le droit ! enfin bon, maintenant c'est bon, j'vous remercie !



Je pense quand même qu'Autocad doit proposer une autre méthode que de devoir passer sur une imprimante virtuelle pour créer un PDF... 

Tu peux pas créer un document au format voulu et l'exporter ensuite en PDF, toujours au format voulu?


J'pense que si parce que j'imprime souvent des PDF de synoptiques en A0 qui proviennent d'Autocad...


----------



## Nazodka (13 Juillet 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Je pense quand même qu'Autocad doit proposer une autre méthode que de devoir passer sur une imprimante virtuelle pour créer un PDF...
> 
> Tu peux pas créer un document au format voulu et l'exporter ensuite en PDF, toujours au format voulu?
> 
> ...




Autocad est vraiment pas intuitif comme logiciel. Tu dessines naturellement sur une feuille infini. Quand ton dessin est terminé, tu passes dans une section présentation pour le rendre imprimable. Pour choisir le format de presentation ( et donc d'impression), tu sélectionne d'abord l'imprimante, et ensuite les formats qu'elle propose.
A partir de là t'en sort un pdf via l'impression.
Le truc chiant c'est qu'autocad sur Mac ne fonctionne pas tout a fait comme sur PC, et rien que le mode presentation change complement !  Il n'existe plus d'imprimante virtuelle nommée DWG TO PDF, ou encore une qui s'installe nommée PDF Creator, vu que Mac enregistre naturellement en pdf.  Et c'est en reduisant les choix de pdf en passant simplement par le biais de "enregistrer en format pdf" qu'ils ont oublier qu'on a plus le choix du format papier  ( sauf comme l'a proposé Rémy, en choisissant un mode personnalisé)


----------

